# A Brand new forum!



## Alison (Sep 16, 2005)

In an effort to not overwhelm the general gallery we have added an new forum that focuses on Landscape and Nature photography. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## summers_enemy (Sep 16, 2005)

*prepares to own forum* 

Excellent idea :mrgreen:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 16, 2005)

thats a great idea
*runs outside and shoots everything in sight*


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 16, 2005)

i had first post!!!!! w00t!!!!!1!!


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank God! 
That General Photo Gallery was getting a bit overloaded...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 16, 2005)

I like this idea, but what if there was no gereral gallery??  just topic everything.


----------



## Alison (Sep 16, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> I like this idea, but what if there was no gereral gallery??  just topic everything.



We might get there eventually, but we don't want to spread the genre so thin that there aren't quite a few topics posted so we're just starting a little at a time and watching how things go. Thanks for the input!


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 16, 2005)

great idea!


----------



## seven (Sep 16, 2005)

I like this idea.


----------



## John E. (Sep 17, 2005)

Wahoo......Looks like I found a new home :mrgreen:  Thank you powers that be :thumbup: 

Is constructive critisim allowed in this gallery? Personally I would like to see it, as it may make the gallery  more interesting.


----------



## photobug (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmmm... Landscape & Nature. I don't think I've ever taken any of those. I shall have to explore...


----------



## Alison (Sep 17, 2005)

John E. said:
			
		

> Wahoo......Looks like I found a new home :mrgreen:  Thank you powers that be :thumbup:
> 
> Is constructive critisim allowed in this gallery? Personally I would like to see it, as it may make the gallery  more interesting.



If the poster requests critique then by all means supply it. In general the galleries are more for sharing work, but most people will specify if they are looking for suggestions on ways to improve as well


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 19, 2005)

photobug said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Landscape & Nature. I don't think I've ever taken any of those. I shall have to explore...



wait, who are you again? 

Jim, this forum was made for the likes of you and me - so get to posting! Thanks Allison for getting this going!


----------



## LizM (Sep 22, 2005)

Coolness!!!!!!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 22, 2005)

Been posting in here but missed this thread, anyway a big thanks to the admins/mods that got this up and running...it's defnitely easier to see more photos this way, and pics aren't getting pushed down so fast


----------

